# I didn't catch a bunch but that's all right



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I went with my fishing partner Jim on saturday to lake conroe. We got an early start putting out our jugs near the dam. I had some live bream for the bottom hooks and cut bait for the other hooks. We fished in 25 ft of water with 20 jugs out. We started driftfishing with some live bream using sante cooper riggs. Nice drift going. The fish were biting our drift baits steady but no fish were staying on the line. I switched to a circle hook and caught several. Jim caught a big bass on his drift rig not much past 10 in the morning. 7.86 lbs , released. The wind and the crazy people started showing up so it was time to get our tails off the water. We saw several small aluminum boats overloaded with people. Its scary how those guys will take push their luck like that. Ended the day with 9 good eating catfish. good luck out there.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice bass! Catfish on Conroe weren't as forthcoming this weekend as I normally have found em. Very light bite.

Still really nice blues for the table! Congrats


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with that mess, good fishing man.


----------



## TexasCowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice fish. That sounded like lots of fun.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like a good day.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice catch, Dude... WTG!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks like ya'll had a real good day, if you can grease the skillet and have quality time on the water, you had a great day.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice catch Firedog! I got to figure this drift thing soon.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice bunch of cats and LMB, good report.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Good catch.


----------

